# Any rules for Grumlok and Gazbag?



## Doelago

Ok, I bought the Collectors edition of WAR for two reasons, the books and the miniature, and now I have a question about him. Are there any rules out there for him, or does someone know with what wargear you could represent him and the Goblin shaman? 


And here is some info and a picture about him to clarify things:


_Grumlok is an Orc Warboss, and is joint leader of the Bloody Sun Boyz with the Goblin Shaman Gazbag. Together they control the Greenskin army in the Age of Reckoning. He carries an amulet which massively enhances his natural strength, allowing him to dominate the Greenskin tribes in the Badlands to create a huge Waaagh! which was able to attack and conquer the Dwarf stronghold of Karak Eight Peaks. He and Gazbag are said to be inseparable.


Grumlok was a powerful warlord in any sense, but still hindered by his own nature and driven by instinct to destroy all foes around him instead of being able to concentrate his forces and power on one single goal. This changed forever when he was kidnapped and taken to the court of Malekith the Witch king and given his enchanted amulet. Where he was merely strong before, even for an orc, he was now undefeatable and near invulnerable, and his companion, the shaman Gazbag was now an unstoppable channel of the power of Waagh! With these tools he was put into his place in Malekith's plan to occupy the Dwarfs. Mentally controlled by Malekith, Grumlok and Gazbag set out to unite the Greenskin tribes and destroy their ancient stunted enemies once and for all._








*


Ok, you might have heard of this guy, and if not, now you have...



* Model not painted by me, mine is still waiting to get glued...


----------



## Doelago

C´mon... Anyone?


----------



## jigplums

as far as i know, there are no rules for him specifically.
One way round that would be to take both an orc warboss and a shamen and mount the model on a cav base, sideways then count it as 2 models next too each other


----------



## Doelago

So is it, or is it not, game legal to use him on the normal base he comes on? Is that non legal, or what? I might start an Fantasy army, but first I want to know if I can use him as he is, or will I have to switch base? I would prefer not to, as he is awesome on that base... And/or what weapons and wargaer should he and the Shaman have to be game legal? I want to have him as an Orc warboss, but if I cant, I will probably just keep going on with 40k...


----------



## Jack96

You could always make rules for him and use him with your opponents consent


----------



## Troublehalf

Or make him represent something with rules, like a Warboss or a Shaman. Shame really, I would think his rules would be pretty awesome, if you follow the lore.


----------



## Putch.

You could just count him as an orc warboss really.


----------



## Vaz

(Black) Orc Warboss with the Wizards Hat?


----------



## Doelago

Ok... So what kind of equipment could represent what he is wearing? And how game legal is it to mount a Warboss and a Shaman on the same base? What spells/equipment should the Shaman use? 

If I would really follow the stuff from the graphic novel and make home made rules, then this guy would be unstoppable... Cause that is what he is... He took a direct hit by a Dwarf Cannon, and he did not move an inch... Then the Shaman blew away the walls of Karaz Eight peaks or what ever that place was called... The Warboss slaughtered an Dwarf king with out any kind of trouble, it was all like, one hit, one kill... 

So...?


----------



## jigplums

technically it wouldn't be game legal, but i can't really see anyone ever having an issue with it. The only thing would be when one of them dies and the other doesn't.
just get a plain base and put it next to him. Sorted


----------



## Vaz

Vaz said:


> (Black) Orc Warboss with the Wizards Hat?


Represents the Wizard and the Black Orc on one base. Sure, you don't get to use the Little Waaagh!, but you can use it with say Lore of Beasts/Fire/Life/Death to cause Damage, or majorly buff your units.


----------

